# I've always been a Cowboy



## Smokey (Mar 3, 2009)

....and I always will be.

Amen


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a HOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## believer (Mar 4, 2009)

The cross draw from a regular holster set up is impressive.


----------



## Redbow (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice picture. I still have a cap pistol from my boyhood. When I was growing up most little boys played Cowboys and Indians ..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 4, 2009)

And he's still packin 2 pistols to this day


----------



## secondseason (Mar 4, 2009)

I love childhood photos and dreams that come true!

You're a dude for sure!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Mar 4, 2009)

My heros have always been Smokey!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 4, 2009)

Neat shot, Smokey.  Boy looking at that date, you are a young fella.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 4, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Neat shot, Smokey.  Boy looking at that date, you are a young fella.
> 
> Hoss




but he is older than me !!!  

that is a cool shot smokey !!! i see you favored the stainless then too !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> but he is older than me !!!
> 
> that is a cool shot smokey !!! i see you favored the stainless then too !!!



So you noticed the lack of authenticity also


----------



## Smokey (Mar 4, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> So you noticed the lack of authenticity also


----------



## rip18 (Mar 4, 2009)

What a cute youngun!


----------



## Smokey (Mar 4, 2009)

rip18 said:


> What a cute youngun!



and I still am


----------



## Uncle T (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm more of a Toby Keith type a guy (should've been a cowboy)


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 4, 2009)

Smokey said:


> and I still am



You've been looking at to many different reflections lately and
have gotten confused somewhere along the line.


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 5, 2009)

Too cute.

But I was too, cowboy that is. I'm the short one. That was the late 50's


----------



## Hoss (Mar 5, 2009)

Memories in those shots.  Back when every boy wanted to be a cowboy.

Hoss


----------



## leadoff (Mar 5, 2009)

I was more along the lines of a pistol-packin' outlaw with a soft side....


----------



## Smokey (Mar 6, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Neat shot, Smokey.  Boy looking at that date, you are a young fella.
> 
> Hoss



....heck, I was 23 when that picture was taken


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hey guys...*

Dont forget about us cowgirls!!


----------



## JasonF (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharin the memories Smokey!!
You look like a natural with that pistol in your hands even at 23.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 17, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Dont forget about us cowgirls!!



Cowgirls are my favorite


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 17, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Cowgirls are my favorite



mine too....


----------



## bigkga69 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------

